# Greatest Friendships in Middle-earth



## Melkor (Mar 25, 2022)

Hi!

I came around this video today. It's about the greatest friendships in Arda. I just missed on the list Narvi and Celebrimbor friendship. What's you favorite friendship in Tolkien works?

If I could pick three, I pick Maedhros/Fingon, Finrod/Beren and Túrin/Beleg.


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 25, 2022)

For greatest I would pick Sam and Frodo.

For most unusual, and thus greatest in a different way, it would have to be Gimli and Legolas.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 25, 2022)

I would go with Finrod and Beren. Finrod gave up his kingdom and his life for Beren.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 26, 2022)

Sam was an ideal friend for Frodo. Frodo was a good friend for Sam, not an ideal though. This is the point of friendship: it doesn't have to be equal. For Sam it was enough. 
By the way, is it true that Tolkien's fellow soldier was a prototype for Sam?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 26, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> This is the point of friendship: it doesn't have to be equal. For Sam it was enough.


I think that friendship should be equal. But friendship is practically book term, I doubt that it exist in real life.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 26, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I think that friendship should be equal.


Maybe. I just mean that friends do not need to count how much they have given to each other. 


Melkor said:


> But friendship is practically book term, I doubt that it exist in real life.


What about Tolkien's friends, for example? They were true friends in real life, weren't they?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 26, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> By the way, is it true that Tolkien's fellow soldier was a prototype for Sam?


He was based at least in part on privates and batmen he knew during his service in the Great War. You can see more about this in an article by John Garth, one of his biographers:









Sam Gamgee and Tolkien’s batmen


Tolkien, like a good poker player, kept his cards close to his chest, and gave very little away about the impact of experience upon his fiction. He could be less guarded in private, as Humphrey Car…




johngarth.wordpress.com


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 26, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> He was based at least in part on privates and batmen he knew during his service in the Great War. You can see more about this in an article by John Garth, one of his biographers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 26, 2022)

My favorite friendships were always Sam and Frodo, and just the Fellowship in general. They were all friends, and sometimes I wish I had friends like that...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 26, 2022)

You can! 😊

To have a friend, be a friend.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 26, 2022)

Sadly, it happens to be impossible to have an elf, the heir to the throne of Gondor, an heir to the Stewardship of Gondor, a dwarf, a Maiar, and four hobbits as your friends 😿


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 26, 2022)

Who knows? You might surprise yourself! 🙂

Keep looking -- you never know where you'll find them.

(There's even an "elf" in this post! 😁)


----------



## Melkor (Mar 26, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> My favorite friendships were always Sam and Frodo, and just the Fellowship in general. They were all friends, and sometimes I wish I had friends like that...


I hope you'll find some good friends. However I found that human relationships in general are somewhat unstable, volatile. So be careful to whom you trust.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 26, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Sadly, it happens to be impossible to have an elf, the heir to the throne of Gondor, an heir to the Stewardship of Gondor, a dwarf, a Maiar, and four hobbits as your friends 😿


I strongly believe that it's possible to find reliable friends in real life. Speaking about such folks as elves and hobbits, they can be your imaginary friends. Just close your eyes but keep your mind wide open.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 26, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Speaking about such folks as elves and hobbits, they can be your imaginary friends. Just close your eyes but keep your mind wide open.


Another way is to have animal friends. These friends never betray you.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 26, 2022)

Melkor said:


> Another way is to have animal friends. These friends never betray you.


My parrot is an amazing friend. I'm sure that your parrot Gabriel is a great friend too.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 26, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> My parrot is an amazing friend. I'm sure that your parrot Gabriel is a great friend too.


Yes, he is great! And my hamster too. I fell asleep on the couch yesterday and when I woke up, he stand like a guard and watch over me .


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 26, 2022)

Melkor said:


> Yes, he is great! And my hamster too. I fell asleep on the couch yesterday and when I woke up, he stand like a guard and watch over me .


Wow! Do Gabriel and the hamster treat each other in a friendly manner?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 26, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Wow! Do Gabriel and the hamster treat each other in a friendly manner?


Yes, they did. But we never put them together, my girlfriend have bad experience with it.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 26, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> I strongly believe that it's possible to find reliable friends in real life. Speaking about such folks as elves and hobbits, they can be your imaginary friends. Just close your eyes but keep your mind wide open.
> View attachment 12474


I love that book!


Melkor said:


> Another way is to have animal friends. These friends never betray you.


Maybe, when I am old enough to live without my parents, I will have a pet. Right now, we have only goats and chickens, and they betray me. _A lot._


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 27, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> I love that book!


Me too. I've read the book and seen the movie. They're based on a true story of friendship that happened with the writer's son, who took part in creating the film adaptation of the book when he became an adult.


----------



## Lithóniel (Mar 31, 2022)

Melkor said:


> Hi!
> 
> I came around this video today. It's about the greatest friendships in Arda. I just missed on the list Narvi and Celebrimbor friendship. What's you favorite friendship in Tolkien works?
> 
> If I could pick three, I pick Maedhros/Fingon, Finrod/Beren and Túrin/Beleg.


My favorite is Legolas and Gimli, because the fact that an elf and a dwarf become besties just makes me so happy. 🏹🪓


----------



## Frudo (Apr 1, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> For greatest I would pick Sam and Frodo.
> 
> For most unusual, and thus greatest in a different way, it would have to be Gimli and Legolas.


I love Gimli and Legolas so much they remind me of a sort of a sibling relationship.


----------

